# Chloe's teeth



## DeziChloe (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 8603
my chihuahua is 7 months old and I noticed today she has two teeth on her bottom jaw that are side by side one under her tongue is this normal or do I need to take her to the vet? Please help I'm new to chihuahua and I worry about her she is hypoglycemic and was under weight and taken away from her mom two early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She probably has both the baby teeth and the adult tooth. Most of the time they will lose this extra tooth, but in some cases it may have to be pulled. If you are spaying her, they can pull this baby tooth then.


----------

